# Spin Artist



## Lou Currier (Jan 21, 2017)

had the pleasure of attending Lee's @Spinartist demo today. I can say that seeing his lampshades and birdhouses in person is much better than the pictures. 



 

@rocky1 you missed out

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hmm....I thought he'd be taller....

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 21, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....I thought he'd be taller....



Just a tall lathe stand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks Lou!! It was very nice to meet you & I hope it was worth your drive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh, I thought about it when he announced it, but y'all were about 3 1/2 hours from me down there, any way I could drive it, and when he comes up here and does the one in Day, he'll only be an hour away! 

Unfortunately, that means I didn't get to hang out with you today, by choosing that option though. 

We need to find a place for a Florida Wood Barter get together down there about Lake Wales someplace. If I went down and spent the night so I didn't have to deal with traffic on 27 in the morning, or left about 4 am so I got there before rush hour, that wouldn't be too bad; and I could be there in about 3 hours. Lee could run up to Vero and take 60 across to Lake Wales and he's about the same distance. Although 60 can be a pain in the ass from Yeehaw over, if you get behind the wrong convoy of trucks. Mark is about a half hour-45 minutes further out than me to the west. 

Where's the rest of our FL members at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill Hatton (Jan 22, 2017)

Palm City


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 22, 2017)

Beach City


----------



## Ray D (Jan 22, 2017)

Lutz....just North of Tampa


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bill Hatton said:


> Palm City





Ray D said:


> Lutz....just North of Tampa



You guys are in about the same boat... Bill could run up to Vero and across 60, Ray run down to Brandon and across 60. 

(_For those who maybe aren't familiar with it, 60 is pretty decent two lane back road, not bad for traffic except the stretch from Yeehaw Junction over to 27. See a LOT of truck traffic in there at times. While it does have occasional passing lanes, dependent upon how many trucks are backed up, what you're driving, and how many folks are trying to pass, it can be a little aggravating. But typically, not to bad, unless you're driving a truck trying to get around it all._)

Les... is just hung out to dry - 528 to 4 to 27 there is no quiet back road to get him there from Merritt Island. He just gotta deal with TRAFFIC!


Anyone have any connections in Lake Wales?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 22, 2017)

@rocky1 Lake Wales is in my back yard...almost literally. 

Next weekend is the Florida Woodturning Symposium in Clearmont. Lee will be there and I am thinking about going just to check out the vendors. 

Also there is the Florida Georgia Pen turners gathering in Largo at the end of February that I will also be going to. I won the logo contest this year  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1735994313304212/

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 22, 2017)

Cool... Have to check the agenda out on the symposium, see if I can't sneak off to Clermont next weekend.

Would still be cool to have a Wood Barter get together however. How many members we got from Florida?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

